# Safety Tips for Boating With Kids



## Nautical Wheeler (May 14, 2012)

Good article on what to keep in mind when boating with the kiddos:

http://boatinglocal.com/news/safety-tips-for-boating-with-kids.html


----------



## julzablue (Jul 22, 2012)

Gonna be sailing with my little guys (4 & 7) in Tampa Bay..anybody know a good overnight mooring that would allow us to zodiac ashore and get a little energy out??


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

WHat about the east side of Egmont Key? Depending on the winds, looks protected. We have not done it yet, but often see boats ther as we make the passage through. Watch the depth around the south and west side as I think that is shallow.

Brian

PS We are in the St Pete area for the next month or so. Maybe we will catch up out there??? 2 boys - 12 yo and 8 yo.


----------

